# Dog Friendly Cafe



## The Pavilion (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi, I'm the owner of The Pavilion Cafe in Springhead Park, Rothwell, Leeds. We've just started, for a trial period, allowing dogs into the cafe during quiet periods and bad weather and would appreciate anyone's thoughts on the best way to manage this and any ideas that people have to make this work the best way possible for everyone.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Make it very very clear when dogs can come in, and when they can't. I was told a cafe allowed dogs in, and when I walked in the woman pulled faces and complained it was 'busy'. I managed to work out that she didn't want my dog in there as she didn't at any point actually say 'sorry no dogs', nor was there a 'no dogs' sign on the door. I said I'd leave and she complained her customers didn't want wet dogs shaking all over them, then told me she 'allowed dogs when it wasn't busy'. But only 3 tables had people on them, and I had a towel in my bag ready to dry him off (which in the end I did in the porch of a proper dog friendly pub! Really horrible experience.

In fact I'd go so far the way I feel right now is to either allow dogs in, or not. Not half and half, unless you'll run like many of the beaches do and have specific dates, like, November to Feb or similar that dogs can come in. Many people plan their walks around the dog, so if they think they'll walk to your cafe and have something to eat/drink/use the loo and when they arrive it's been decided no dogs today because the weather is too nice and too many other people have come in it' really not very nice for the dog owners to be kicked out again.

Apologies that's probably very 'ranty' sounding. I think it's great more people allow well behaved dogs in, but this only happened last wednesday, and when I left a review the cafe owner accused me of making rude gestures and implied I was an alcoholic. So a bit sensitive.


----------



## The Pavilion (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks BoredomBusters, that's really useful feedback. I think your point about giving dog walkers certainty that they'll be allowed in with their dogs is very valid. I like the idea of a specific range of dates. It's just occurred to me that another option would be to keep our Facebook page up to date, with each day's situation. I think it's going to be a bit of a challenge to get the balance right, but we're a community focussed establishment, so we're keen to try to do the right thing for all our customers. Once again, thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

How big is the cafe? Could you separate it into separate areas so people can sit away from dogs if they wish? It might be worth doing that rather than sometimes letting them in and sometimes not.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree, I'd be royally p****ed off if I'd walked to a Cafe to find out ' no dogs today, it's busy ' ! Either be dog friendly and let them in and make them welcome - or don't .


----------



## The Pavilion (Nov 15, 2015)

Ownedbymany said:


> How big is the cafe? Could you separate it into separate areas so people can sit away from dogs if they wish? It might be worth doing that rather than sometimes letting them in and sometimes not.


Thanks Ownedbymany. Yes, we have a separate room which I think we'll probably make into a "dog free zone".


----------

